# best source for orchiata bark and pots



## TyroneGenade (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello,

I'm moving house from IA to TN and am taking (as many as I can of) my orchids along but will need to transport most of them as bare root and then repot on arrival in TN.

I have decided to pot in orchiata bark and need suggestions on the most economical source to purchase it from and what grade bark is best for Paphs and Phrags.

Also, I would like to start growing in the plastic baskets I see shown on the forum which seem to give such good results for the Paphs. Where are these purchased from? 

Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2018)

Local orchid society?


----------



## emydura (Nov 30, 2018)

I use three grades of Orchiata bark for my Paphs depending on the size of the plant. For small seedlings, including plants out of flask I use 6-9 mm, for larger seedlings 9-12 mm and my specimen plants 12-18 mm.

For baskets, I have found there isn't much size range when you use orchid baskets. Basically 8 cm, 14 cm and 20 cm. I especially need larger pots than this for my big specimen plants. Rick mentioned in a post that he was using aquatic baskets that are designed for water lilies. I found these ones in Australia (go to the bottom of the page). There is a great size range, especially for larger plants. The 17cm basket is particularly useful, as going from 14 cm to 20 cm is too big a jump. I also like these as the holes are smaller, preventing the roots from getting through. I have found the roots die off once they leave the basket. For the Australians reading this, I found this place to be the best. A good size range and the prices were cheap. I'm sure you would be able to find equivalent pots in the US. The baskets at this site are actually made in Germany. 

https://www.clearpond.com.au/products/all-products/planting-accessories/planting-accessories


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 30, 2018)

For baskets you can purchase them off of E-bay, Amazon or most any hydroponic shop. They come in sizes from 2 inches all the way up to 7 or 8 inches.


----------



## abax (Nov 30, 2018)

You might compare prices and sizes at [email protected].
rePotme is another Orchiata source, but more expensive I'm told.
Please let me know what prices/sizes you find. I need to order
quite a bit for repotting this spring.


----------



## HotHouse (Dec 1, 2018)

David, under what conditions do you decide to use baskets versus a regular pots for your Paphs? Do you use them under certain cultural conditions, or on a particular sub-genus of Paphs or are there individual plants factors for deciding to use baskets?


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 1, 2018)

Most of the bark cost is in the shipping. See if you can find a local grower or see if the local club is doing a group buy. I sometimes go and buy 20 or 40 bags at time and then share them out.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello,

Thanks for the information.

There is no local club in Johnson City (best I know) and I will be under time pressure to repot. In any case, I will have to order in.

I am contemplating aircone pots instead for now. I see orchidweb has them and an orchiata bark mix. I must just go with that.

I might just go with the original plan of saving all the leca and repot back into S/H. Johnson City has soft tap water so S/H might work better there.

Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2018)

Exactly my problem, Tyrone. I HAVE to order in.


----------



## emydura (Dec 2, 2018)

HotHouse said:


> David, under what conditions do you decide to use baskets versus a regular pots for your Paphs? Do you use them under certain cultural conditions, or on a particular sub-genus of Paphs or are there individual plants factors for deciding to use baskets?



I always use baskets now for my larger specimen plants. I always found when I had plants in pots wider than 20 cm, that I rotted the roots. In fact, if I need to repot a plant in a pot that is 20 cm or wider, I will generally use a basket. I have been using baskets for most of the Paph sub-genera. I find the Barbata group in particular do well in baskets. 

I have done several experiments, where I have had divisions of the same clone in either baskets or normals pots and compared how they grew. The basket divisions have always done better. They growths have grown much larger and had better flowers. In fact, this was the case with my Susan Booth 'Paracombe'. I repotted two similar size divisions, one in a 20 cm basket and the other in a normal pot. The growths in the basket division grew enormous. This year three of those growths had four flowers on a spike. This was the first time this clone has ever got four flowers on a spike for me. This piece was subsequently awarded an FCC. The division that is growing in a normal pot had one spike of three average quality flowers. The growths in this pot are smaller in size.

You have to watch out for baskets that are located in areas that have a lot of air movement (near fans for example). They can dry out very quickly. I find baskets work best when they are kept evenly moist and don't dry out much between waterings. The top is often covered in green moss. I think baskets only work well in a humid environment.


----------



## HotHouse (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks, David.


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2018)

www orchidmix.com


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks, David, for the explanation. I think aircone pots are the better option for now until I have a better grasp of the winter humidity in Johnson City. I know other are using this pots well for indoor growing.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 2, 2018)

Justin said:


> www orchidmix.com



Excellent! Thanks.


----------

